# diagnoses



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

yeah weener,diagnosed with FM in99 aways was oddball in the crohns support groups,i would say yeah nausia,diarria,and oh yeah that feeling of electricity corseing through your body.an everone would say "huh?".anybody ever get that?am i in the right place yet?i have heard of 3 others,2 of them men.are men the minority here?gotta go, gotta eat. see ya.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

Hi Squrts, Yes, I have experienced the electricity feeling. Like all my nerves endings are buzzing at the same time. I was diagnosed with FM in 85 and CFS in 92. DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

I'm not sure what you are both describing, I get a feeling of pins & needles A LOT, usually on my right side. Its very annoying, I GUESS IT FEELS LIKE A LONG DRAGGED OUT SHOCK. OPPS, MY SHIFT KEY IS STUCK.LORI ANN


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Squrts:I get the same feeling as Lori Ann, more pins and needles in the hands and feet. I don't have it all the time, just when the fm gets bad. Yes, you are in the right place. We welcome females and males. The more the merrier. As far as men being the minority, I would have to say we have more women on this board with fm than men. Is that what you were asking? I hope this doesn't scare you away, we promise not to bite (ha.ha.)


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

From what I have read FM affects women much more than men.However I have also read that men hate going to the doc so may be under diagnosed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

I believe thats true Montana.As for the pins and needles, I get them so bad I can't hold on to a cup sometimes. I get it on my entire right side, up my back, even the back and side of my head.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

The electricity feeling I get comes from way inside, like a very annoying tiny fast vibration throughout the body. Like an electrical current running on all the nerves. I also get the pins and needles feelings. Maybe the electricity part comes from the CFS?!


----------

